# Navigation in Adverse Conditions ( FOG )



## Captain Dave

With a recent thread I was viewing and observing all the suggestions on how to navigate in the fog, I figured I would open up a thread specifically for it. I have fond memories of Navigating through a pea soup bowl .

I have been in some thick soup out in Block Island Rhode Island and the Cape Cod area and navigated to my home port over 20 nm away with a compass, course plotter and bouys... This was when I was 19 yrs old on a 1967 CC 30 ft Cabin cruiser ( plywood hull ) Those days out there in the soup is where I got my Seamanship and the Captain Dave nicname.

Do not just depend on lights and going slow... Sound off every 2 mins and listen. I was out this past Sunday and the only horns I heard were from cruiseships, tankers, pilot boats, bouy's and my own.

When the weather gets thick , This is the time for proper seamanship to be adhered. Piloting and determinging your position, to be seen and to be heard aviod a collision.

Here is what I learned and preeched regarding being on the water in adverse conditions..

1. Reduce speed - Being able to stop in half the distanse of visibility

2. Lights on

3. Lookout/s - for *listening* as for seeing and *horn blast* every 2 mins

4. Idle or shut motor at intervals to listen for signals of othe boats ( 2 MINS )

5. Use your VHF radidio - Chan 13 and 16 for Securite call to advise others

6. Find a shoreline or a port and wait it out

7. Have a passive radar releflector

8. Buddy boat in to port if you find someone going in

9. Stay at port till fog lifts.. Sometimes it just doen not burn off.

10. Stay out of ICW's and channels and never anchor in one...

Coast Guards Navigational Rules

( The term "restricted visibility" means any condition in which visibility is
restricted by fog, mist, falling snow, heavy rainstorms, sandstorms, or any​other similar causes; ) 
 
Coast Guard Navigation Rules

The Navigation Rules are much like the rules of the road on the highway. They establish a consistent way to navigate safely and avoid collisions when two boats are crossing paths, are on course to meet head-on, or when one boat wishes to overtake another.

-INLAND-​Sound and Light Signals​*RULE 35
Sound Signals in Restricted Visibility​*In or near an area of restricted visibility, whether by day or night, the signals
prescribed in this Rule shall be used as follows:
(a) *A power-driven vessel making way through the water shall sound at*
*intervals of not more than 2 minutes one prolonged blast.*
(b) A power-driven vessel underway but stopped and making no way
through the water shall sound at intervals of not more than 2 minutes two
prolonged blasts in succession with an interval of about 2 seconds between
them.
(c) A vessel not under command; a vessel restricted in her ability to
maneuver, whether underway or at anchor; a sailing vessel; a vessel
engaged in fishing, whether underway or at anchor; and a vessel engaged
in towing or pushing another vessel shall, instead of the signals prescribed
in paragraphs (a) or (b) of this Rule, sound at intervals of not more than 2
minutes, three blasts in succession; namely, one prolonged followed by two
short blasts.
(d) A vessel towed or if more than one vessel is towed the last vessel of
the tow, if manned, shall at intervals of not more than 2 minutes sound four
blasts in succession; namely, one prolonged followed by three short blasts.
When practicable, this signal shall be made immediately after the signal
made by the towing vessel.​(e) When a pushing vessel and a vessel being pushed ahead are rigidly
connected in a composite unit they shall be regarded as a power-driven
vessel and shall give the signals prescribed in paragraphs (a) or (b) of this​Rule.
(f) A vessel at anchor shall at intervals of not more than 1 minute ring the
bell rapidly for about 5 seconds. In a vessel of 100 meters or more in length
the bell shall be sounded in the forepart of the vessel and immediately after
the ringing of the bell the gong shall be sounded rapidly for about 5 seconds
in the after part of the vessel. A vessel at anchor may in addition sound
three blasts in succession; namely, one short, one prolonged and one short
blast, to give warning of her position and of the possibility of collision to an
approaching vessel.
(g) A vessel aground shall give the bell signal and if required the gong
signal prescribed in paragraph (f) of this Rule and shall, in addition, give
three separate and distinct strokes on the bell immediately before and after
the rapid ringing of the bell. A vessel aground may in addition sound an
appropriate whistle signal.
(h) A vessel of less than 12 meters in length shall not be obliged to give
the above-mentioned signals but, if she does not, shall make some other
efficient sound signal at intervals of not more than 2 minutes.
(i) A pilot vessel when engaged on pilotage duty may in addition to the
signals prescribed in paragraphs (a), (b) or (f) of this Rule sound an identity
signal consisting of four short blasts.
(j) The following vessels shall not be required to sound signals as
prescribed in paragraph (f) of this Rule when anchored in a special
anchorage area designated by the Secretary:
(i) a vessel of less than 20 meters in length; and​(ii) a barge, canal boat, scow, or other nondescript craft.
 
CC Navigation Rules

http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/mwv/navrules/navrules.htm

Coast Guard Rules #32-38 
http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/mwv/mwv_files/NR_Files/Rules32-38.pdf


----------



## johnmyjohn

Good info,,Dave you forgot '' don't panic ''. Fear will get the best of you.


----------



## KylesKenner2

Thanks again Capt. Dave


----------



## houfinchaser

Thanks for the info. Got stuck in that mess in East bay last Friday. It was really really bad. Couldn't hardly see beyond my short 19' boat. We were running to a spot and thought it would clear up but only got worse. Never been in fog that thick anywhere. We did encounter a shrimper blaring Tenjano music so loud we heard him way before we ever saw him. Next time I will choose option 9, stay at port. We left at 2:30 and were able to drive around it but it never burned off.


----------



## KylesKenner2

It was really bad in Tabbs.
I launched at 6:30 am and couldn't leave to head over to Burnet until Noon.
This was two of my buddies we ran with only 30 yards away.


----------



## Captain Dave

*A Friendly Reminder Bump*

and not on the water in the fog ..LOL


----------



## Redfishr

Good one Capt. Dave....


----------



## Redfishr

I dont know why, but I can never give you any green..........always says spread some around............................you must be green to the top of your head.
Thanks again.


----------



## Captain Dave

*Spring Break Bump - Fog Advisory 3-17-09*

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...ce1=Texas+City+TX&product1=Dense+Fog+Advisory

Can not stress it enough... Be safe, seen and heard out there....

CD - > :brew2:


----------



## BFI

I know I have heard of a few close calls with folks running up on wadefisherman in low visibility situations. Might not be a bad idea to put one of those small airhorns in our pockets and bright colored hat or clothing. Same for kayaks. I can tell you this for sure. I've developed a healthy respect (fear?) for fog. It has served me a giant slice of humble pie more than once.


----------



## Captain Dave

*That time of year again*

Just a friendly safety bump for those who might not of seen the last post.


----------



## LaAngler

also remember the front of a barge in the ICW is very hard to see, almost put my boat under the nose of one 2 years ago.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

Captain Dave said:


> Just a friendly safety bump for those who might not of seen the last post.


Thanks Captain Dave.

I'll add something. Those of you that solely rely on a GPS and DO NOT have a compass on your boat.......get one !If you ever lose your GPS and don't have a fixed visual of a stationary object or land while navigateing in the fog, you'll be skrewd.
While a compass is a navigational tool.....it is a safety item in my book.


----------



## jdipper1

Remember to TRUST you compass. I was in a fong once and swore my compass was wrong until I came aground 2 miles from where I just KNEW I was.


----------



## Hal01

Thanks Capt Dave.


----------



## JohnHumbert

*Fog Stories*

I have two fog incidents, one funny - one not so funny. First, not so funny - about 2 years ago I was involved in a fatality boating accident that fog/reduced visibility was a contributing factor. Can't talk too much about it because litigation is still underway, but I can say I was not the driver and the boat we hit was anchored in a well-known channel / entrance back into a marshy area.

This is the most dangerous situation - fog and shallow water. Many of areas we I fish have entrances, passes, exits, that are shallow and can only be navigated on plane during a normal tide. When the sun is going down, and you are thinking you "have" to get home - understand some idiot will be in the wrong place, at the wrong time.

It's been 2 years and I still get very, very nervous on the water in the fog and tense up every time I pass through a cut - and the experience has really sobered me on a lot of things.

OK, now the funny story. Back in the early 80's I had a 19' PowerCat Tiburon that I used to fish the POC/Seadrift area. One spring day, I launched at Shoalwater flats, ran through the cut, and encounted heavy fog on ESB. I knew pretty much no one was out (during the week), and knew there were no obstructions between me and Pringle Lake other than one platform that I knew I could spot, even in the fog.

So, I pointed the boat due east (the direction of the cut at Pringle) and took over moving pretty slowly, barely on plane. It is 4mi from Buffalo Pass to Pringle entrance, so I knew it wouldn't take long - 15 minutes or so. I was keeping my bow at a constant compass angle to the wind/ripples and thought, "this is easy". After 15 minutes, I still didn't see any shoreline - which puzzled me. At 25 minutes, I knew something was wrong, but couldn't figure it out - 25 minutes in ANY direction in ESB will bring you up on a shoreline, and I knew EVERY INCH of shoreline in ESB. Where was the south shoreline?

Changed my direction slightly south (would rather overshoot south than north, would put me closer to Contee than Pringle - which I was going to fish anyway) and moved slowly looking for a shoreline to pop up. By this time I had about 70-90 yards of visibility, so it was lifting. After another 15-20 minutes, I STILL did not see any shoreline. "This is CRAZY", I said to myself - where is the shoreline? I should be running up on SOMETHING by now. The wind had picked up now to about 10-15mph, but the fog was still pretty thick. By now, I was doubting everything. I said, what the heck, I'll go WITH the wind and keep going until I running across something. After 35 minutes I came up on a shoreline that I could not recogonize. I was almost panicky. I shutdown and decided to wait a bit, as it appeared the fog was lifting. After an hour, the fog lifted to the point where I recognized where I was - AUSTWELL!!

I had apparently somehow slipped right through south pass, got turned around even more, went south to almost 2nd chain, then came back across SAB, and finally tacked back to Austwell. All without getting close enough to any shoreline!!


----------



## johnmyjohn

Good bump


----------



## Captain Dave

Thanks All. Its still pea soup out there. After reading about the GWB 2cool Rescue warrants another bump. Kenny your are a blessed man . First class served.

I Been out 20 + miles years ago and the compass and the charts was the only way out and back to saftey. That day off Block Island R.I. will stick with me for life.


----------



## kenny

Before GPS we were wrapped by fog offshore on several occasions. A compass heading and a watch got us in.
I hate the fog. It's very disorienting for sure.
Be safe out there, and maybe wait for a better day without heavy fog.


----------



## railbird

I went fishing yesterday and avoided the ICW like the plague. Barges scary the hell out of me in that situation. Go vary slow and never go fishing in the fog alone. Watching the gps and the water is nearly impossible by yourself.

chuck


----------



## FISH ON

Captain, good bump. shut down motor and listening is what i have always done. I do this in the dark also when i am going to cross open water or wher a cut will let boats into my path. ronnie


----------



## Duck

JohnHumbert said:


> I had apparently somehow slipped right through south pass, got turned around even more, went south to almost 2nd chain, then came back across SAB, and finally tacked back to Austwell. All without getting close enough to any shoreline!!


That's a great story!! Wonder how you got across Panther??


----------



## dkhunter02

I went out to East Matty From Sargent Monday morning. You couldnt see the bow of the boat. I ran maybe a hair past idle and bounced the ICW shorelines until I reached the cut. It was crazy stuff. I got to the blind about 45min late but at least I got there. Slow it down. You cant get that hurt if your doing less than 5 when you hit the barge.


----------



## JimD

Getting that time of year to bring up this great post.

Texas weather-- hot, cold, clear, rainy, or foggy and we can get it all in a week. 

Be safe and have a Great Thanksgiving. 

Jim


----------



## BustinTops

Last year for a few days straight the fog was the worst I have ever seen. Me and my cousin decided to make our way out to the King Ranch and wait it out fishing.........not the best call, as it got even worse as the morning progressed. I tell ya what, having a good gps fishfinder helps out so much. I can't imagine how it would of been without it. It didn't burn off until 1pm, but the fishing was good.


----------



## fishnstringer

*Thanks Capt. Dave.*

I was raised in Orange, Texas and can remember on two occasions where fishermen/boaters ran into barges in fog. One ran into the front end and the other came out of a canal and ran into the side of the barge. Neither person lived to tell about it.
If I remember correctly from reading on 2cool when it happened, the bad experience John Humbert is referring to is the accident that occurred in Louisiana wherein a 2cooler was killed, along with 4 or 5 other men. The deceased 2cooler had just gone to Florida to purchase a used Panga, and was bringing it back to Texas for use. The 5 or 6 men had gone to eat at a restaurant some distance away by boat and were in route back to where they were staying when they ran into a barge that was moored without any lights on. Everyone was thrown forward in the boat and onto the barge upon impact.
From what I remember, they were found the next morning when employees arrived at the job site. John Humbert must have been the, or one of the only survivors of the accident and surely was hurt. My memory may be playing games with me, but it seems I read a lot of this in the newspaper, also.
This is all to say fog is dangerous at any time, and being on the water in it simply multiplies the difficulties, especially when it is at night. I've read on here and other sites where some people run on plain via their GPS and think it's safe. My thoughts and prayers go out to those willing to take the risk.


----------



## great white fisherman

Learned in VEnice La where some of the worst fog in the US during winter months. Mississippi river runs about 48 degrees. Land mass is 60's and 70's. Thick fog sets up bad every morning and late evening. Without radar you are lost. We used radar, chart plotter, vhf radio. Lights on and everyone on board looking different direction. Could not see the end of my boat some of the time. Always talked on the radio to other ships, crew boats, etc. Its those nuts that you have to watch out for that have no radar, no radio, and no common sense or they would not have been out there. One evening we where coming in and some stupid fools where in the ship channel and lost. A ship was coming at them and all they where doing is going around and around in circles. We got to them and got about 30 yards away from the big ship. It was a close call. Another trip we where the only boat to get to a collission of a 600ft freightor and a 176ft crew boat at 6:00am in the morning. Fog so bad that coast guard helicoptor could not come down into the fog. We where the only eyes and was on scene for some four hours. Five men lost there lives to being broad sided by the freighter. We never even got a thanks from the coast guard yet I provided gps location, search and rescue attempt, water temp, water speed and directed the scene until about 10:00am in the morning. I had four fisherman that where not happy with me. You would have thought that the coast guard would have said thanks or sent a letter or something. We found the epird device, boat life raft, knocked on the upside down hull of the boat in some of the worst current I have been in coming around the boat in that river. Searched both sides of the river, took a day to get the deisel oil floating on the water off my boat. I would do it again to try and save someones life. Thanks Capt. Dave for your awesome posts.


----------



## atcfisherman

Great information!!! I have been in fog as think as pea soup and personally hate it. Thanks for sharing!!! I am copying to my fishing topics on my computer for future use.


----------



## Captain Dave

That time of year again.. Friendly bump for all those new boat owners.

Take a look at Seabrook - {Pea Soup **

http://www.nichtberger.com/camera.html


----------



## capt. david

radar,gps, and compass although most do not have a radar. been in some nasty stuff and always made it back. only had to anchor one time and wait it out. remember to keep a track on your gps from when you leave the dock and follow the track back. reduce your speed and if you wear eyeglasses keep a dry towel to clean them with onboard!


----------



## PasadenaMan

Thanks! Tested my horns and its bad. I bet there some switch with a 2 minute timer that would sounds your horn.


----------



## Captain Dave

Just a friendly fog awareness bump as I was out across the bays yesterday.

I waited for it to lift after 10 am and ventured out. Started drifting and SE wind picked up. Went over to TB and the phone weather alert went off for dense fog.

I looked at the shoreline and I could see a what looked like forest smoke drifting from the shoreline. I took a heading for the compass ( 240 ) back to Eagle Pt and made sure to follow it in case the GPS went out. Fog roled in out of nowhere quicker than any thunder boomer with out visual notice. This route took me across the littered compressor field and the ship channel. Being solo it took a little extra time, but sounding the horn and shutting off the engine paid off.

When the depth finder went to 47 ft I new i was in the ship channel , shut off the engine and soon heard a close fog horn to the port and a distant one to the starboard.

After I got across, I stopped and snapped a Quick video.






Live Seabrook Tx Weather cam http://www.nichtberger.com/camera.html


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

Thanks for the friendly bump...Capt Dave  It never ceases to amaze me at how many people will spend major money on a boat, big screen GPS's and high dollar sound systems but won't even put a compass or a VHF radio on it.These 2 items are safety items in my book.


----------



## rippin lips

Its not much,but once along time ago in my old Jon boat no GPS or compass. I was about 300 yards off south shore line West Bay.We had a SE wind before fog rolled in. I turned around pointed the bow into the wind and laid out about 20' of rope behind me. Headed back to the South shore kept looking back at rope making sure it stayed straight behind me and made it back no problems.
I do keep an extra rope in my boat still if this issue ever comes back. It keeps you in a straight heading.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

rippin lips said:


> Its not much,but once along time ago in my old Jon boat no GPS or compass. I was about 300 yards off south shore line West Bay.We had a SE wind before fog rolled in. I turned around pointed the bow into the wind and laid out about 20' of rope behind me. Headed back to the South shore kept looking back at rope making sure it stayed straight behind me and made it back no problems.
> I do keep an extra rope in my boat still if this issue ever comes back. It keeps you in a straight heading.


Common sence and ingenuity prevailed in that case....you have both.Good on ya !


----------



## 22fish

Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Captain Dave

I hear ya.. good ideas continues.. We have 3 days of this seafog. Stay safe


----------



## Sea-Slug

I was wading about 200 yards North of the south shoreline of East Bay just east of Rollover one time, catching a few reds and trout, when the fog rolled in. I was behind Barnetts Cabins(they are gone now, Ike!) You could only see about 20 to 30 yards. Some guy in a flats skooter came flying by, I could hear him coming a long way off but out there the bottom is soft and you cannot go fast anywhere. Luckily, he missed me, he passed shoreward or South of me at about 30mph. What an idiot! Please remember the wadefisherman, and if your wading and it gets bad head in! It was a close call. He either never saw me or ignored me completely. I yelled till I was horse as I heard him coming.


----------



## gray gost

was fishing in fog 10 years ago mouth trinity river. Kept hearing a big boat running around. when fog cleared enough could see about 35' cruiser. went out there to see if they needed help. he said he left stingray in boliviar in fog and was headed for clear lake channel. they were north of the mouth of the river!!


----------



## Captain Dave

*Its thick out there...*

Just a friendly bump for the current conditions and to spread the awareness ..

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From this am Houston Chronicle

Business in the Houston and Galveston ship channels is at a standstill as pilots wait for the fog to lift.

Fifty-one ships are waiting to get into the Port of Houston, while seven are in line to get out, said Zack Edwards, a controller with the U.S. Coast Guard in Houston.

"Because of the fog conditions and visibility near zero, we deemed it not safe for the Port of Houston pilots and Galveston pilots to safely navigate vessels through the channel," Edwards said this morning.

In Galveston, the port has nine vessels trying to enter and three waiting to depart, Edwards said.

In Port Arthur, 12 ships are lined up to get in and six are waiting to get out, he said.

The backups are all related to the fog that has blanketed the Houston area the past two days and are not the aftermath of an accident in the Houston ship channel on Tuesday, Edwards said.

[email protected]


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

I have a Snapple lid that reads "A cubic mile of fog contains less than a gallon of water".


----------



## Paul Marx

rippin lips said:


> Its not much,but once along time ago in my old Jon boat no GPS or compass. I was about 300 yards off south shore line West Bay.We had a SE wind before fog rolled in. I turned around pointed the bow into the wind and laid out about 20' of rope behind me. Headed back to the South shore kept looking back at rope making sure it stayed straight behind me and made it back no problems.
> I do keep an extra rope in my boat still if this issue ever comes back. It keeps you in a straight heading.


This works folks .


----------



## Captain Dave

Just a friendly Spring Break Bump for all those Feechers out there this week. Lots of great info that is timeless..

It's thick out there at Seabrook.

Link posted 10.24 am 3-13-12

http://www.nichtberger.com/camera.html


----------



## captainharvey

It was super thick in POC last night. We were headed into the bay checking out a few spots here and there. When we got over to grass island, the fog hit us and it was bad. We floundered our way back towards home for a while, then idled in the rest of the way. This picture was taken headed north in Little Mary's Cut. (there should be three red and green markers lined up in front of me) funny/scary that you know where you are, you know where you are going, you just have no idea what is in front of you.
When we got to the fishermans cut a barge was stopped there, almost blocking us from getting into the ICW
Be careful everyone.


----------



## ToddyTrout

*Another friendly reminder!!!*

I've been a captain for 31 years and currently run a 65' boat. PLEASE REMEMBER, a GPS is NOT a radar!!!!!! Just because you have a GPS/Plotter doesn't mean you should run 30 or 40 miles an hour in the fog!!!!!!!

TT


----------



## Captain Dave

*Foggy Bumb*

Looks like a foggy week with the warming water temps and dew points. Be careful out there. And don't forget to lub those seacocks if you got em..


----------



## kneekap

Nothing is scarier than being on the hook and hear a boat going full blast and getting louder. That guy would not even hear a freighter horn at that speed. Been out in a fog and heard many an outboard sound like-hummmm-clunk-thud-OHHHH! and they ran up on some reef or sand bar. The old mariners always say: "never depend upon on only one navigational aid". I stay at the dock too.


----------



## 22fish

Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Bob Keyes

jdipper1 said:


> Remember to TRUST you compass. I was in a fong once and swore my compass was wrong until I came aground 2 miles from where I just KNEW I was.


My brother in law learned this the hard way as a student pilot after a forced landing (fuel) in Mexico. IF YOU AND THE COMPASS ARE IN CONFLICT *YOU* YOU ARE THE ONE THAT IS WRONG!!!!!


----------



## SpoonFedRed

Back in the eighties me and two others were anchored up off of the ship channel around ingleside. The fog that morning was so bad you couldn't make out the horizon....to tell the truth I still don't know exactly where we were. All of sudden you could hear a fog horn in the distance....every so often it would go off again getting louder and louder each time. This is when I started getting nervous! I kept checking our depth to make sure we weren't in the channel because it sounded like it was coming right at us. Finally like some spooky movie here comes a freighter out of the fog not fifty yards from us....you could hear the water rushing around it before you saw anything! We were achored far enough off the channel to be ok but that morning has stuck with me....haven't had the boat out in the fog since.


----------



## Captain Dave

Just a friendly Bump... Upcoming Spring Break Bump for all those Feechers out there this Month Lots of great info that is timeless..

It's thick out there at Seabrook.

http://www.nichtberger.com/camera.html


----------



## GeneralRack

*Fog*

I was caught out in the fog Sunday after the fishing show. 11 miles back to the barn and visibility was pretty close to zero. Had to use the ICW for some, so was going sub 10 mph for most of it. Called my wife and gave her route & waypoints every 30 minutes and instructions to call Coast Guard if I missed a check in call. Lessons learned: 1. Have a really bright forward light on the boat - not to see, but so the cowboys can see me. 2. Get a bigger air horn + backups. Had a small one and was afraid to use it much for fear of it running out 3. Get a dedicated ship/shore so that I can talk to ships in area on it the way I used to when landing airplanes at non-towered airfields. 4. As my WWII bomber pilot Granddad said, believe the instruments rather than your senses. 5. Don't go out in the **** fog expecting it to improve. It usually gets worse.

Pretty disturbing overall. The good news was that we had caught some fish first, but it wouldn't have made up for ending up under a barge.


----------



## Captain Dave

Great info below.. and being yor 31st post in 9 years it is well recognized .

There will be extra boat traffice with the big ships coming in after being held up for a few days and mix that with a bit nicer weather and Spring break its a recipe for you know what..

I have crossed the jetty channel many times in the fog and the fog at night.. Eyes on the water and compass, souind the horn and shut off motor at times to listen Big ships will sound off.. Some Fing Pilot boats will not. I almost had a head on with one with no lights, no horn and doing 30 knots in the fog.. A missle needed to be fired at that hull .

Be safe.. Stay at port and wait for a clearing and remember the evening fog sets in early as the colder water / warmer air and dew points are in full effect.

CD



GeneralRack said:


> I was caught out in the fog Sunday after the fishing show. 11 miles back to the barn and visibility was pretty close to zero. Had to use the ICW for some, so was going sub 10 mph for most of it. Called my wife and gave her route & waypoints every 30 minutes and instructions to call Coast Guard if I missed a check in call. Lessons learned: 1. Have a really bright forward light on the boat - not to see, but so the cowboys can see me. 2. Get a bigger air horn + backups. Had a small one and was afraid to use it much for fear of it running out 3. Get a dedicated ship/shore so that I can talk to ships in area on it the way I used to when landing airplanes at non-towered airfields. 4. As my WWII bomber pilot Granddad said, believe the instruments rather than your senses. 5. Don't go out in the **** fog expecting it to improve. It usually gets worse.
> 
> Pretty disturbing overall. The good news was that we had caught some fish first, but it wouldn't have made up for ending up under a barge.


----------



## GeneralRack

Thanks Cap'n... Only other thing I needed was a Labrador on board!


----------



## JimD

I will bump this back up for the spring. Jim


----------



## Ltrichel

was wanting to post this story right after the incident happened but didn't think it was '2cool' worthy. thanks to Captains Dave's advise guess this is a good and relevant place to share.

Was in Port Mansfield Feb 2-6 with two other boats of fisherman. It was our annual trip that we had been making for over 30 years. total of 12 of us each boat armed with many many years of knowledge of Port M and fishing overall. And, each had GPS with way points etc. Got up early on Feb 4 to really really dense fog. After discussion we decided the proper path to the north end where we like to fish ( Glady's Hole) and ICW shoals would be to avoid the shore line as dense fog that time of year is a wade fisherman's delight along the entire shoreline. So respecting that point we decided we would run to ICW using GPS and stay about 100 yard or so West of ICW to avoid any potential barge traffic or fellow fisherman thinking they could navigate maker to marker. We would run as slow as possible. another Capt Dave suggestion, but staying on plane and each boat would stay on the outside wake of the boat in front to reduce chance of running up on lead boats. To show how dense it was if you stayed close enough to see the lead boats you were TOO close so the wake method was a little comfort.

Was checking the compass heading and GPS regular as another 2cooler says just to make sure we were tracking as planned and of course all eyes were forward to insure maximum spotting capabilities. I was in the lead boat and knew we were approach marker 39 based on the GPS reading when about 30 yards at 10 oclock from my bow a boat was stopped working the shoal. I am sure he was worried as he could hear us coming for miles!. I immediately shut down the the following boats did also, all got as far from him as possible and was idling by when I could hear another boat coming at a good speed up on all of us. He popped out of fog right off my bow. Had I been on plane we would have had to excute some serious maneuvers to avoid collision. He shut down and there we all were, 5 boats within 30-40 yards of each other, 20 miles form port and possibly the only boats in that area! We all laughed about how we could all end up at the same spot, and the same time with over 100 square miles of lower laguna to fish. We idled to our spots to start fishing! One boat went far into Glady's and we worked the shoal from weather station south to th twin cabins on the east side of the ICW

Wanted to share this as there are several examples in this real life story that are good proof points to the suggestions that Cast Dave opened the thread with,


----------



## Ltrichel

JimD, sorry just realized that you were bringing forward an older message that Capt Dave originally sent so thanks for the reminder. my tag on referenced Dave's message and not yours,


----------



## JimD

I brought this before and hopefully cooler weather will be here again with the fog.


I used to fish a lot at night and in the fog and it can get scary really quick. We can all come up with places that are horrible in the fog I have had them from Port Mansfield to Lake Sabine. 



My scariest place is launching under the Port Author Bridge into the Neches River about 3/4 mile from the Sabine River and lake Sabine. When it gets foggy the worst place is where the two rivers run into the lake. It can be foggy here and not much less on the lake or the whole lake can be socked in and finally clear and still this place is foggy because of the mix of fresh and salt water. 



If you have never launched there when to the junction of the Rivers and the lake meet there happens to be two different barge companies one to the right and the one to the left of the river and the one on the left has barges tied and workingon both sides of the Sabine river and well less that 100 yards wide. There is also a large island just across the T (straight a head from the neches) so to speak with about 1-2 depth if you miss the island and fall out of the Sabine Neches channel,



I have had my gps quit out in this area and so foggy it is hard to see all the tugs and barges moving either at night and fog or just in the fog with less that 50 yards visability 



Once you get thru the left side barges and tugs then you have to look for trees and other cr-- in the water with zero vis above the island. If you swing out past the island into the lake the water is less that 4 ft deep and you have logs and trees that have drifted out on these flats to look for that are continually moving.


I used to love fishing it when it was salty but it can make you want to sh-- your pants too at night and foggy with 4-10 barges and tugs working across that whole area plus up and down the river. 



Little long but if you are not used to fishing at night or heavy fog or both. Stay safe and know what you are doing and where. There is a story every year or two of people running down the ICW at night/ fog and running into a barge that is tied up even experienced fishermen.





Where is the worst area you have found to launch at in night and fog?


----------



## Bruce J

JimD said:


> Where is the worst area you have found to launch at in night and fog?


Ummm...Night and Fog? The worst place would be ANYWHERE.

Just one more tip:

For those with AIS-capable VHF radios, they can be connected with your Garmin/Simrad/whatever display and it will show other AIS-equipped vessels on your screen and also provide proximity warnings if you set those up. None of this tech stuff replaces all the good common sense precautions as all have mentioned, but it's one more safety device available to some.

Radar is another of course. But with all of these aids, it's best to practice using them in good conditions so that you're very familiar with them when you might really need to use them.


----------



## JimD

It is not much better in the daylight some foggy days with all the barges either esp up the river with the narrow opening and tugs and barges on both sides of the river. 



Still cannot see the trees floating down river or out to the east of the river after a river rise if you chose to run out there in the 3-4 ft of water besides dodging islands.


----------



## JimD

bump for fog


----------



## TXanalogkd

jdipper1 said:


> Remember to TRUST you compass. I was in a fong once and swore my compass was wrong until I came aground 2 miles from where I just KNEW I was.


This happened to me last Monday, 17 Feb while fishing west bay. I do not have a GPS and solely rely on my compass. Anyway, I knew where north should be, but my compass was stuck on south/south east when trolling back to south deer. I did not want to crank the big engine, so I stayed and fished behind south deer until visibility was good enough to run. On a positive note, I now know every reef behind south deer.


----------

